# Amplificador válvulas 6550a



## Dami2398 (Abr 18, 2022)

*H*ola grupo, adquirí este amplificador del cual no tengo mucha información, tiene transformadores *A*udel hechos por *J*orge *H*ostein, el amplificador parece nacional, tiene una excelente electrónica, alguien tienen información? *U*na etapa est*á* funcionando pero se escucha muy bajo, pueden ser v*á*lvulas defectuosas y la otra tengo que revisar bien porque está en corto, es un equipo muy pesado 50 kg, estaba en un estudio de grabación que se desmont*ó*, cualquier info*rmación* o esquemático electrónico sera muy agradecido*.*


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 18, 2022)

Buenas noches,  ¡bienvenido!, esto no es un grupo, es un foro, y de electrónica.
Circuitos que empleen válvulas 6550, hay muchos y con distintas configuraciones, simple, paralelo, push-pull, push-pull paralelo, clase A, AB1, AB2, B, tetrodo/pentodo puro, ultralineal, etc.-
Las imágenes que envías están nítidas, pero no se puede identificar bien como está montado, habría que colocarle las válvulas, y sacar fotografías del amplificador completo, si está separado en partes, conectarlo.
Hablas que una "etapa" funciona, pero que se escucha bajo, y que la otra está en corto.
Si hablas de 2 etapas, ¿te refieres a etapas de potencia?, si es así, ¿es estereofónico?, o ¿son dos amplificadores monoblocks?, debes aclarar.
Veo,  1 válvula 6550, y 2 válvulas 6FQ7/6CG7, ¿esas son todas las válvulas?, ¿cuantas, y cuales hay por canal, o etapas?
Con paciencia, vas a tener que relevar tu mismo el circuito, papel, y lápiz, luego pasarlo a una PC, y después subirlo al foro, y ver que se puede hacer.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Dami2398 (Abr 18, 2022)

Buenas noches Rorschach, si son dos etapas monofásica (estereofónico) R L, no conozco sinceramente la configuración.. quería ayuda de gente idónea al tema para orientarme, el equipo llegó con cables cortados que fui deduciendo donde se conectaban, pero no tengo una referencia fiel de lo hecho.. tendría que dibujarlo y simular en la computadora para determinar la conexión, lleva dos válvulas 6550a por canal, junto a una 6FQ7 6CG7,  un canal trajo una 6L66 inglesa, y en la parte posterior dos válvulas que como se ve en la imagen no tiene denominación visible.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 18, 2022)

En todo caso son 2 etapas de potencia monofónicas, o monoaurales,  "no monofásicas".
Con la 6L6 G, te dieron gato por liebre, no reemplaza para nada a la 6550.
Para seguir con el tema, ¿tienes conocimientos de electrónica?, te pregunto porque en amplificacion valvular las tensiones de trabajo son muy altas, en tu amplificador debe estar en +- 450 Voltios, y *son tensiones letales.*


----------



## Dami2398 (Abr 18, 2022)

Soy técnico electromecánico, tengo conocimiento de las tensiones de trabajo de las válvulas, conocimiento manejo de multímetro, conocimiento de los elementos, comprendo planos.. pero como dice Larralde cada hombre sabe mucho de lo poco que aprendió.. y tengo mucho para aprender en electrónica. Cada uno de los tra*ns*fo*rmadore*s trabaja con una salida 450 *V* ~, una 48 *V*~, y una salida rectificada de 8.3 *V*, manipuló con mucho cuidado, tiene capacitores electróliticos grandes que dejó descargar antes de volver hacer algo, nunca vi ningún esquemático con tantos capacitores y de ese tamaño. Me tiene desorientado.
Si la válvula  6L6 G, no la voy a usar, compraré un juego apareadas de 6550 a, el equipo lo compr*é* a $20000 y me imaginé que tenía sus cosas.. pero es lindo que no funcione.. ahí es cuando uno verdaderamente aprende, espero poder lograrlo con ayuda.

*Nota del moderador : Volt y demás unidades (Ampere , Watt , Joule , Herz . . . ) además de ser apellidos que merecen respeto , por norma van en mayúsculas. Gracias.*


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 18, 2022)

Si, es un montaje no tradicional, parece por lo que se ve que está armado en una placa de pertinax, o baquelita, o similar  de +- 6 mm de espesor, y veo (algo raro) grupos de resistores conectados en paralelo.
Y abajo un banco de capacitores enorme.
Si, o sí vas a tener que armarte de paciencia, para relevar y dibujar el circuito completo.


----------



## Dami2398 (Abr 18, 2022)

Sabe por imágenes si puede ser clase AB? O no hay forma de determinarlo? Como para buscar algún plano parecido que me oriente.
Disculpas al foro por las faltas ortográficas 🙏🙏.


----------



## amplitube (Abr 18, 2022)

Dami2398 dijo:


> estaba en un estudio de grabación que se desmont*ó*,


Hola, ¿en que estudio estaba?


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 18, 2022)

Dami2398 dijo:


> Sabe por imágenes si puede ser clase AB? O no hay forma de determinarlo? Como para buscar algún plano parecido que me oriente.


No, la clase, si no se tiene el circuito, y especificaciones es imposible, solo se puede saber con generador de señales, y osciloscopio, y ver cuando se produce el corte de la corriente de placa, si no hay corte es clase A (la señal circula 360°), si la señal circula 180°es clase B, si la señal circula más de 180°, y menos de 360°, y la grilla g1 se mantiene negativa es clase AB1, y si la grilla g1 se hace positiva (circula corriente de grilla) es clase AB2.
Tu amplificador seguramente es configuración simétrica (push-pull) clase AB1.
Luego debieras fijarte el conexionado del primario de los transformadores de salida de audio, si tienen 3 conexiones Placa, +B, Placa es tetrodo/pentodo puro, si tienen 5 conexiones es Ultralineal, Placa, derivación UL, +B, derivación UL, Placa.


----------



## Dami2398 (Abr 18, 2022)

Desconozco el nombre. La persona que me lo vendió tiene un estudio *de *grabación, y me contó que este equipo procedía de ese lugar, todos los capacitores electrolíticos son marca Mallory, los resistores son de precisión 1 %, capacitores MKC, tra*ns*fo*rmadore*s de salida Audel, fabricados por el Ing. Jorge Hostein*,* muy buenos por lo que se ! Tra*ns*fo*rmadore*s corriente marca Sunelco.
Muchas gracias Rorschach por su tiempo, voy *a *hacer lo que me dice, dibujar el esquemático, y de paso hacer mediciones para ver si hay puentes de diodos abiertos, capacitores en corto, resistores defectuosos, va a llevar su tiempo ! Pero seguramente va a valer la pena, saludos desde Venado Tuerto.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 19, 2022)

Dami2398 dijo:


> Desconozco el nombre. La persona que me lo vendió tiene un estudio grabación, y me contó que este equipo procedía de ese lugar, todos los capacitores electrolíticos son marca Mallory, los resistores son de precisión 1 %, capacitores MKC, trafos de salida Audel, fabricados por el Ing. Jorge Hostein muy buenos por lo que se!! Trafos corriente marca Sunelco.
> Muchas gracias Rorschach por su tiempo, voy hacer lo que me dice, dibujar el esquemático, y de paso hacer mediciones para ver si hay puentes de diodos abiertos, capacitores en corto, resistores defectuosos, va a llevar su tiempo!! Pero seguramente va a valer la pena, saludos desde Venado Tuerto.


Antes de cambiar algo, lo mejor es relevar todo, y hacer el circuito !
Las dos válvulas de los costados, que dices que no se le notan la denominación, trata de mirarlas a contraluz, a veces se puede distinguir, por las imágenes, son dobles triodos, tipos miniatura, novales (9 pines),  pueden ser 12AU7 (ECC82), 12AX7 (ECC83), 12AT7 ( ECC81), o 12AY7.

Aquí tienes un par de ejemplos de circuitos Push-pull, Ultralineal con 655O / KT88.

*Harman Kardon Citation II, 60 W R.M.S.


DYNACO MARK III, 60 W R.M.S

*​


----------

